# New to Control booth forum...



## geophman (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello all,
I hear it is customary to introduce myself, so here goes...
My name is Geoff Martin, I am currently the Head Electrician at the newly renovated Oakland Fox Theatre. The Theatre was built in 1928, closed in 1961, and reopened this year. It's a beautiful building and was recently featured in an ad for ETC/Selador. We have a mostly moving light rig, with Mac 700 profiles & washes, Mac 2k washes, Mac IIIs, Impressions, Atomic strobes, and colorblaze72s. Our front end is masterfully controlled by Brooke Kimple on a Road Hog with a full wing and two additional touch screens.

I have been working in the industry for the last 25 years. I consider myself "multi-tool" stagehand (the operative word not being 'Tool' ). I mostly work in lighting, sound, A/V, and carpentry, about in that order. I have worked in many facilities in CA, including: as the Master Electrician at Zellerbach Hall, The Master Electrician/Stage Ops Manager/Production Manager for the Theater Department at UC Berkeley, the Master Electrician at California Shakespeare Festival, a Service Technician for ETC & Strand and now Martin, I've toured with Oakland Ballet around the country and went to a theater festival in Cairo with Joe Goode Dance Co. and I was an asst Stage Manager for San Francisco Ballet (for a brief time). I am a journeyman in IATSE, Local 107. When I am not working in the theater, I am a part-time Paramedic in Alameda County. I have a new kid (17 months) and a great wife and the future is bright.

I hope I can use this forum to glean information from you all, and to share whatever I can with you. Thanks for the opportunity. 

Cheers!
-Geoff


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 10, 2009)

Welcome Geoff! Feel free to look around. Do not hesitate to jump in and start posting. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

